# Excerpts from Chen Zhenglei's book "Tai Chi for Health"



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2010)

Excerpts from Chen Zhenglei's book "Tai Chi for Health"


In PDF you can read the First 32 pages and Pages 150-208 from Andrea Falks site

PDF
First 32 pages
Pages 150-208


----------



## Rabu (Mar 22, 2010)

Again, nice find!  Thank you for sharing!

Rob


----------

